
Asking to skip TDD - dales
https://medium.com/@anicolaspp/asking-to-skip-tdd-6babdfcbe69a
======
msie
I liked TDD when Uncle Bob explained it. But I'm turned off by this blog post.
Seems so dogmatic.

~~~
dozzie
Uncle Bob has a track of proposing things that sound good when he talks about
them, but when it comes to reality, the idea is brain-dead or debatable. I
wouldn't be too eager to quote him.

